# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء استفسار ؟  أريد شراء الأدوات و الأجهزة لصيانة و إصلاح الهواتف؟ من أين؟؟

## mhimidoos

بسم الله الرحمــن الرحيم   إخواني أريد شراء : 
- hot air
- alimentation
- multimetre
- flux
-.................................
أريد عناوين محلات في الدار البيضاء متحصصة في بيع هده الأدوات .    شكــــــــــرا

----------


## abdlhak

mr7ba bik  f fes

----------


## Yasenone

اخي اتجه الى قسارية اخماسي اثمنة مناسبة احدرك اياك و التوجه الى درب غلف هناك زيادة تص بتص بالنسب للــairchaud يتراوح ثمنه من 250 درهم الى 2000 درهم حسب الكاليتي ادا كنت تبحت عن الجودة اتجه الى مراسي

----------

